# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  TV Koha thyen të gjitha rekordet për shikueshmëri

## RaPSouL

TV Koha, këtu në Maqedoni po then të gjitha rekordet me shikueshmërinë që po ka, posacërisht kohëve të fundit ku në të zhvillohet një ndër serialet më të njohur turk Aci Hayat ose kështu dicka e tillë.

Nga burime të sigurta të TV Kohës thuhet se përgjatë muajve të fundit, rekordet për shikueshmëri më të madhe ndonjëher në Maqedoni dhe rajon janë tejkaluar.


Po ju si mendoni reth kësaj cështje ose problemi si të doni quajeni, me sa duket i ka sëmur ky film njerëzit?

----------


## Embelsira

Kush tkallxoj be Shpetimi a  :perqeshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

Si mund te kete shikueshmi me te madhe ne Maqedoni Tv Koha kur seshte televizion nacional por lokal me sa e di une?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Si mund te kete shikueshmi me te madhe ne Maqedoni Tv Koha kur seshte televizion nacional por lokal me sa e di une?



Nuk është, por kohëve të fundit transmetohet një lloj filmi që e ka sëmur popullatën hehe.


ps: Embelsira është sekrete  :perqeshje:

----------


## AngryAngel

Eshte e mundur meqe kur luan nermini edhe burrat neper kafene perqendrohen  :ngerdheshje:  Per ate se a esht national ska aq domethenie meqe ato qe jan nacioanl nuk i shef gjith republika po prej cdo kund nga pak, ndersa ket kemi prej nje vendi te gjith....(po ndoshta dhe eshte e zmadhuar puna :P:P:P)

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Nuk është, por kohëve të fundit transmetohet një lloj filmi që e ka sëmur popullatën hehe.


Ndoni film ne gj. spanjolle mesiguri  :Lulja3:  shyqyr qe nuk e shohim kete Tv ne kende se te sillka semundje   :perqeshje: 
Kujdes pra ju qe  shihni TV Kohen ...

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ndoni film ne gj. spanjolle mesiguri  shyqyr qe nuk e shohim kete Tv ne kende se te sillka semundje  
> Kujdes pra ju qe  shihni TV Kohen ...



LoL jo, është në gjuhën turke dhe i ka sëmurë të gjithë, poashtu ka përkthim posht ekranit në gjuhën shqipe, dhe 2 ore cdo mbremje prej të Hënës deri të Premten, gjithcka është e përqendruar aty.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> LoL jo, është në gjuhën turke dhe i ka sëmurë të gjithë, poashtu ka përkthim posht ekranit në gjuhën shqipe, dhe 2 ore cdo mbremje prej të Hënës deri të Premten, gjithcka është e përqendruar aty.


Ne cfare ore luan ky serial se mesiguri i len pa buke shumicen, 2 ore jane vertet shume per tmos levizur nga vendi hahaha

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ne cfare ore luan ky serial se mesiguri i len pa buke shumicen, 2 ore jane vertet shume per tmos levizur nga vendi hahaha



Jo pa buk, po i len pa bere dicka tjetër meqë luan në oret e vona prej 21 e 30 deri ka ora 23 loool.


 :pa dhembe:

----------


## BAC4

Turket ne Tetove u kenaqen... ama ene shiptaret mduket... Gllavna uloga kosovar hahah

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Jo pa buk, po i len pa bere dicka tjetër meqë luan në oret e vona prej 21 e 30 deri ka ora 23 loool.


akoma me keq  :u shkriva:

----------


## AngryAngel

> Turket ne Tetove u kenaqen...



of mo se ka donje turk ne tetove, krejt ato qytetaret respektivisht "qytetaret" mbahen turk a me xhak xham shqiptar




> *Gllavna uloga* kosovar hahah


gllavna ullog???? hahahhaahaa , sen e ktheve???

----------


## fisniku-student

*Sot Tek Ne ,Televizionet e Grave (qe prezentojn emisonesh per Gra - Seriale) Kan Shikueshmeri Rekorde,besa edhe CNNit ia Kalojnë *

----------


## dibrani2006

TV KOHA i kujt eshte ky program se s'po kuptoj, :buzeqeshje:  jane bere gjithe ato TV KOHA qe nuk e marre me mend  :buzeqeshje: per cilen e keni fjalen

----------


## besa.a.best

> TV Koha, këtu në Maqedoni po then të gjitha rekordet me shikueshmërinë që po ka, posacërisht kohëve të fundit ku në të zhvillohet një ndër serialet më të njohur turk Aci Hayat ose kështu dicka e tillë.
> 
> Nga burime të sigurta të TV Kohës thuhet se përgjatë muajve të fundit, rekordet për shikueshmëri më të madhe ndonjëher në Maqedoni dhe rajon janë tejkaluar.
> 
> 
> Po ju si mendoni reth kësaj cështje ose problemi si të doni quajeni, me sa duket i ka sëmur ky film njerëzit?


Ehe vrtete nje film qe ka arrit nje record ne te shikuar ndoshta i terheq shum ngjarja dhe sadopak ju duket me reale se serialet tjera edhe pse personalisht se ndjeki mirpo kado qe te ecish vetem flitej per kete serial ehhe

----------


## besa.a.best

> TV KOHA i kujt eshte ky program se s'po kuptoj, jane bere gjithe ato TV KOHA qe nuk e marre me mend per cilen e keni fjalen



dibrani2006
Eshte nje televizon lokal te Maqedonis kryesisht te qytetit te quajtur Tetove.

----------


## dibrani2006

> dibrani2006
> Eshte nje televizon lokal te Maqedonis kryesisht te qytetit te quajtur Tetove.


Po moj po Tetoven e njoh, :ngerdheshje:  Tetoven e kam 1:30 ore- nga Dibra por TV KOHA jo,
a eshte ne frenkuencat satelitore?.

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Po moj po Tetoven e njoh, Tetoven e kam 1:30 ore- nga Dibra por TV KOHA jo,
> a eshte ne frenkuencat satelitore?.


Te inereson TV Koha apo Seriali i saj i famshem? Me sa duket qenke  i dhene mbas serialeve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

> Te inereson TV Koha apo Seriali i saj i famshem? Me sa duket qenke  i dhene mbas serialeve


Me interesojsh ty moj çapkene :ngerdheshje:  e bejme nje telenovele bashke :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Me interesojsh ty moj çapkene e bejme nje telenovele bashke


pse jo apo skemi dhe bukurite e vendeve tona, keshtu qe nuk do shpenzojme shume per te shkuar ne tjera vise, as sponzore nuk do na duen vec te lidhim kontrat me TV Kohen edhe behemi te famshem  :posi:

----------

